# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Best way to cut up corrugated steel?

## AutoX

Hi folks,
I am tryng to cut up a huge metal rainwater tank thst is all rusty and perforated.
I am about half way through and have worn out 9 cut off discs nd broken 10 jigsaw blades. 
Was going to tootle of to bunnings to get a reciprocating saw (they have an Ozito one for $95 but didnt want to find I am no better off.
Cheers
Steve
Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bedford

You could try an old axe.

----------


## phild01

I'd get a bigger angle grinder if you are using a dicky 100mm.

----------


## bricks

I'd use a nibbler, preferably air powered.

----------


## AutoX

Thanks for the suggestions guys 
Steve 
Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cyclic

Best, and safest, would be a 9" power saw with metal disc. 
Of course, overalls, gloves, face, and eye protection would be the norm.

----------


## BRADFORD

I did exactly the same job not long ago and used a contra saw, it worked brilliantly.
I only used a cheap one from Mitre 10, it is just magic for cutting roofing  iron, absolutely the best tool for the job.

----------


## phild01

> I did exactly the same job not long ago and used a contra saw, it worked brilliantly.
> I only used a cheap one from Mitre 10, it is just magic for cutting roofing  iron, absolutely the best tool for the job.

  Just wondering how well these work.
Can you comment about the:
 finished edges;
 does the cutting spark; and
 those blades, won't they dull fairly quickly cutting through so much metal?

----------


## BRADFORD

> Just wondering how well these work.
> Can you comment about the:
>  finished edges;
>  does the cutting spark; and
>  those blades, won't they dull fairly quickly cutting through so much metal?

  
The finished edges are not perfect, but at least as good as or better than you get from a grinder. Makes about the same amount of noise as a grinder.
There is very little sparking and hot particles that cause damage on colorbond.
Mine has done a lot of cutting sheet metal and some of the tungsten tips have broken off, but it doesn't seem to have made much difference when cutting roofing iron.  
I have never used it to cut anything else, so I can't comment on how good it is for other jobs.

----------


## phild01

> ... and some of the tungsten tips have broken off, but it doesn't seem to have made much difference when cutting roofing iron.

  Being a cheapie, do you think this is why some of the tips broke off?
Wouldn't want to be in the way of one :Shock:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They don't so much 'break off' as merely shatter.... 
Rather than breaking it up, I just moved ours to a different spot then cut a doorway in it and a couple of 'windows', put a fence around it and a roof on it (made from a garden shed) and called it a chook shed.

----------


## Ourbuild

> Hi folks,
> I am tryng to cut up a huge metal rainwater tank thst is all rusty and perforated.
> I am about half way through and have worn out 9 cut off discs nd broken 10 jigsaw blades. 
> Was going to tootle of to bunnings to get a reciprocating saw (they have an Ozito one for $95 but didnt want to find I am no better off.
> Cheers
> Steve
> Sent from my GT-S7500T using Tapatalk 2

  Yep the reciprocating saw with a good blade will definatly do the trick!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Don't forget the earmuffs  :Wink:

----------


## Ourbuild

> Don't forget the earmuffs

  Your not wrong uncle Bob!

----------

